# More mangled wood...



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here are a few of the calls coming out of the garage this week. I actually built more toneboards than barrels this week, but only the barrels have been keepers. The toneboards are batting about 200 right now. However, I had a 'urika' moment with the last one and can't wait to get back in the shop. L to R, Spalted Ash(2), Mesquite, Mexican Ebony, Texas Ebony, Redwood Burl (home stabilized) and Amboyna Burl. Pretty amazing what the BLO did to the Spalted Ash.
Bill, that's your mesquite call in the pic and GB that's your Ash, and Ebony. 
Have a blessed Easter everyone!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW, ET !!! you are turning (?) into a pure Professional on them quackers.

Beautiful Stuff....NOW..what are ya gonna do with all of them...and the three or four hunnert more you'll turn out this year..? 

Mebbe we could go into partnership and box up a call and a pen together as a novelty gift for "The Guy who Has Everything"...LOL

Keep up the Great Work...jim


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yea, those look greaat. Tell us about the tone boards.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very COOL! Nice work!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.duck-calls.com/soundfiles/miniroutine.wav

I guess I am going to have to make one LOL If anything I bet I can get into trouble with my wife LOL

Here are some good sounds. I have been looking for a while now.

http://www.duck-calls.com/soundfiles/highball.wav

http://www.duck-calls.com/soundfiles/greetingcall.wav

http://www.duck-calls.com/soundfiles/feedchatter.wav

http://www.duck-calls.com/soundfiles/comebackcall.wav

http://www.duck-calls.com/soundfiles/raspytalker.wav


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LOL....I played one of those files and we had three mud-hens land in the back yard!

Those look great. One of these days I'm going to try to get around and try one. The wood really looks like it has a good finish. Great job..keep it up! gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys! The finish is BLO and Spar Urethane except one is just wipe on poly. Tone boards are a challenge to make. The one in the pic is a two piece version so if you mess up the toneboard you can still keep the stopper part. Serious call makers make a one piece toneboard/stopper. I've made about 12 so far and only three sound the least bit like a duck. I did have a breakthrough yesterday however and I think I know what I've been doing wrong. I'll find out this week for sure when I get back in the shop. The stoppers in these are mostly ECHO Poly Timber or Double reed Open Water style and they sound awesome. 

As far as what to do with them, that's starting to become an issue all right. For the most part I'm just giving them back to whoever gave me the wood so most of these are going to GalvBay and Bill. The ones on the end I plan to pair up with a pen Tortuga gave me and we plan to donate the set to the next child's auction that comes up on 2cool. After these I'm hoping I can master a custom toneboard and start calling them totally custom calls.

It's been a lot of learning the hard way for sure, but at least I am learning. 

Oh yea, I'm having a blast doing it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man, those are some of the most beautiful duck calls I've ever seen; That's just great work ET, most excellent.

TH


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful calls ET. I bet you'd get some takers over on the hunting board. 
They are really nice.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow E.T.! I gotta get back and try some more, made only three so far and just kind of didn't revisit the projets. 
Yours look killer!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look fantastic. I am so impressed. Since you are giveing to people that are sending you wood, I am sending a tree by FedEx to you. Just kiddin. Those look great and impressive.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I am sending a tree by FedEx to you.


LOL  No Kidding.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Those look fantastic. I am so impressed. Since you are giveing to people that are sending you wood, I am sending a tree by FedEx to you. Just kiddin. Those look great and impressive.


I'll take it !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I called the UPS man and showed him the tree to ship. He said, that he woudn't cut down my neighbors tree and it woudn't fit in his truck. Oh, well, good try.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

RAT'S !

I was going to step up to those big ol goose calls with that tree.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Do you pour your own plastic for the calls?? I have been thinking about pouring some blanks just to see how they would look.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Do you pour your own plastic for the calls?? I have been thinking about pouring some blanks just to see how they would look.


I have stabilized a few pieces of wood, and plan to do more of that in the future, but I just buy the acrylic blanks online.

RE


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I got busy today and made me a mold for call blanks. One is 1 1/2"diaX2" with a 1/2" hole. The other part of it is 1 1/2"diaX4" with a 3/4" hole. I mixed up some gloss black with gold dust mixed in it. Looked great in the cup. I even had a little left over for a surprise that will go with it if I ever get it turned LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well that didn't work out real good. I think my release agent didn't let the poly cure like it is supposed too. I will try again with vaseoline or wax as a release agent. I got a gal of poly and a full bottle of hardner LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ET got the call today. Looks even better than the pics. Thanks! This is the best call I have ever seen.

I have even chased off my daughter and her friends lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You are most welcome ! I know what you mean about chasing off folks. Even my poor old lab finds a place to hide when he see me break out the toneboards and reeds. You ought to hear them things before they are tuned up !


----------

